# Tempus Capital



## calaz9 (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have receieved a job offer from Tempus Capital through the recruitment company Apex 1 Recruitment.

My question is, has anyone or does anyone work or know anything about either company?

There is a website for Tempus Capital but that is all I can seem to find about them which rings a few alarm bells. The job they are offering is based in KL but their head offices are in Hong Kong.

As I say though any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave


----------

